# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Comment Se Cuisine La Rogue ?

## cassidain



----------


## jcmc

the roe looks wondeful. fried in butter and olive oil!!  yum yum!!

----------


## cassidain

je connais très bien les oeufs de poisson (le thon et le mulet) salés et séchés (la bottarga/la poutargue) mais pas vraiment la rogue fraîche.

----------


## amyb

L'Isola had a special of spaghetti topped with bottarga, tonno, that Jacki said to try. It was Delicious.

----------


## elgreaux

> je connais très bien les oeufs de poisson (le thon et le mulet) salés et séchés (la bottarga/la poutargue) mais pas vraiment la rogue fraîche.



Tu peux simplement la préparée avec du sel et poivre, et roulée dans la farine, puis frite à la poêle....

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Dans une casserole?????

----------


## cassidain

et elles sont servies en entrée, plat principal ? accompagnées de quoi ?

----------


## elgreaux

> et elles sont servies en entrée, plat principal ? accompagnées de quoi ?



Rosemond dit c'est plutôt servi avec le poisson, ou comme entrée, il suffit pas comme plat principal pour lui...

----------


## cassidain

le goût et la texture ressemblent à quoi ?
et toi, tu l’aime ?

----------


## elgreaux

Rosemond dit c’est le caviar de st barth..

----------


## cassidain

> Rosemond dit c’est le caviar de st barth..




et je me fie à ce que dit Rosemond

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Ben ca alors!!! Je vais me trouver de la Rogue au mois de mai!

----------


## cassidain

> Ben ca alors!!! Je vais me trouver de la Rogue au mois de mai!



posté par un ami sur fesse-boook  :cool: 

Notre caviar de saint barth ♥️ rogue de dorade ♥️🦜

----------


## stbartshopper

The fish in the original post on this thread- Is that a typical size or larger than a normal catch? We are fish novices and it looks very big!

----------

